# Guppies and live plants.



## dandries (Apr 6, 2013)

Are there any plans that are toxic to guppies? I am going to be getting Guppies (againsee my other posts for explanation) and I realize when I stop my aquarium up I picked plants based on what I like. All of the plants were purchased from either Petsmart or an aquarium store but I don't know what they are.

Darcy

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dreamer (Mar 15, 2013)

I don't know about toxic but there's a good chance you may have ended up with some plants that aren't true aquatic plant if you purchased from petsmart


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

If you want you can post some pictures of the plants(or links to plants that look like yours) and someone here can probably tell you what they are and if they're aquarium safe.


----------



## dandries (Apr 6, 2013)

I am not sure if you can see the plants or not well enough to recognize them. I will try to find links.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

